# Hospital Grade Receptacles in Residential



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Why do you have sensitive electronic life support equipment pluged in..? ;p..... They are a bit pricey to have your lamps plugged in to but hey go for it... Personally i would go with the step up from regs with commercial grade outlets... but i dont think they make them in TR if thats your thing or if you have kids.. I would get irritated trying to push my kitchen appliances in and out of them all day... especiall if they are plugged into plastic boxes..


----------



## cerfsud (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, all the stuff I've been looking at (residential, commercial, and hospital grade) is tamper resistant. Most of the boxes are old, tiny metal boxes. I'll be also adding a few outlets, and for those I'll be using plastic Arlington One-Boxes.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I sure wish I only paid "a few more cents" for hospital grade receptacles over commercial.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

